# The who or more like



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

What the hell was that, Pete's on stage and getting ready to do his wind up and poof nothing he didn't hit the strings in all of those wind ups, maybe its time for them to seriously think about just some good old studio work and forget the road that was somewhere between holy crap batman and I think I just stepped into the biggest pile of doggy doo.
Oh the memeories are just ruined forever after that performance.Ship


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Funny, I was thinking pretty much along those lines. It was bad enough that they truncated every song into one big medley (kinda expected the CSI theme medley) but it seemed they weren't catching their cues for the changes. Pete was flailing away at odd times and making noises that didn't fit. 
I think it's time to hang it up in terms of the big live spectacle anyway. 
I gotta say though the stage setup and light show was pretty awesome.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ya, my kid was totally grooving and digging it, which is great but I kept shooting him "WTF" looks, as I was hearing the same thing you guys were. Was painfull to watch, and this is one of my favourite bands.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...hmmmm...good to know i wasn't the only one who found that just a little embarrassing.

i've always been a fan, but, its been "over" for a long time for that band.

-dh


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

haha I was thinking the exact same thing. Even the singing was terrible, missing cues, forgetting lines...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw The Who in 2002 at the ACC, and I thought it was great. I hadn't expected it to be as good as it was. Medleys are a pretty "cabaret" way to go at the best of times. Like the Super Bowl itself, I think it's pretty easy to blow a half-time show. I don't think I'll count them out just yet.

Shawn.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Given how impressed I was when I saw them a couple of years back (also much better than expected), I'll chalk up the Super Bowl fiasco to bad monitors.
> 
> Still, if the Who retired tomorrow I wouldn't shed a tear. As great as the music is, their peak was at least a couple of decades ago.



*"Don't cry for me/it's only teenage wasteland"*


3dgrw


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> As great as the music is, their peak was at least a couple of decades ago.


More like 4 decades LOL... half-time was all I watched, just to catch what's left of the Who. A bit of nostalgia, now. I've seen them a few times since the early 70's. I wasn't expecting much, so I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tough crowd ...... 60 year-old warts and all, it was still in your face rock n roll and I'd take that over Janet Timberlake any day :rockon:


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I was thinking they were still pretty impressive as a unit in the early 80's, but even that is nearly three decades ago. And you can't exactly consider them to still be in their prime after Keith died. So, yah, I guess it's more like four.


Absolutely, they were still solid in the 80's. but their best work came out in the 60-70's, IMO of course...

And what WhoTF is this Timberlake person? LOL


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*I think*

he was referring to Janet Jackson ( barf ) and Justin Timberlake ( another barf situation ) and the who was no better last night then they were, he missed so many times and it had to do all with the mighty dollar they made from playing the super bowl, thank goodness at least the right team won and maybe now New Orleans might get some real help.Ship


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It was the only part of the game I watched, and I only made it about half way through their show.

I didn't expect much, so I wasn't disappointed. They relied heavily on the ghost band, and ghost tracks (the harmonica solos were definitely pucker synced, as well as most of Pete's guitar work ) and poor Pete (who is deaf as a post) was flailing around and looking for visual clues to time his windmills to.

Not their finest hour, but I still love them.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Interesting stage show, but I think it has to be viewed as that rather than a concert.

Kind of difficult to take Pete seriously when he's wearing a jacket, which seemed to keep blowing over the guitar. I think that must have been what was throwing him off of the windmills..

I remember the first "final tour"...must have been close to 20 years ago....geezer rock has gotten too old...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> he was referring to Janet Jackson ( barf ) and Justin Timberlake ( another barf situation ) and the who was no better last night then they were, he missed so many times and it had to do all with the mighty dollar they made from playing the super bowl, thank goodness at least the right team won and maybe now New Orleans might get some real help.Ship


I sincerely doubt a superbowl win will "help" New Orleans in their ongoing and everlasting effort to rebuild their city. It was a good game though, but the onside kick was only a stroke of genius because it worked. If lady luck hadn't have been smilin it would have been a whole different ballgame!

As for the Who, I dug the light show (which must have been just awesome in person) but was also surprised by the shoddy performance. Pete did display some moments of brilliance though.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I didnt catch the gaffs, wasnt paying that close attention. But I still think they are great.

It'd be a weird environment and having to do those shortened versions of the songs without any room in between, would seem like a real test as well.

I'd stil rather sit through 10hrs of The Who, gaffs and all, than 1hr of the Stones...but thats me.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

just watched it, looked pretty good to me?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6Io05fTLSg&feature=related

newsflash: almost no one actually plays live at those things, it's all backing tracks because if you screw up everybody makes a huge deal out of it...kinda like we're doing now

but pete is definitely playing, and rog is def singing...maybe they taped the harp solo & possibly the scream ( it was a geezer rog scream, not the recording...so maybe they just added some FX to it )

everything else looked live to me...which is pretty bold to do at a halftime show IMO

I didn't see any screw ups...pete fighting his coat a bit but he hit most of the notes from what I could see...nothing to be embarrassed about, I certainly wouldn't have been able to pull that off!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

They still rock! Pete not jumping around and Roger not swinging the mic., but they are 65 yrs old! Another forum I belong to was saying Vegas was taking bets on how many windmills Pete would do.

On a side note, I saw John Entwhistle at Lulu's years ago, opening for Edgar Winter (who rocked). I don't know if he was drunk or what, but he sucked big time!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:banana: I have never like them.



But, in defense of "getting old" what the public see's and what the person see's are two different things. While the onset of adult senility is slow, when only being viewed in windows a few years apart, it can be seen more starkly.

There have been many idols of the past that just disappeared from the limelight, and one day you hear that they have passed after "a long battle with" cancer, pneumonia, senility, Alzheimer's, Parkinson's and so on. But there are those that have continued on in the spotlight, and their fall tends to be tragic in many ways.

Look at it like having seen grampa, who, a few years back when you last saw him was able to break your arm off in a handshake, but today, just a couple years later, he is only a shadow of the man you knew. It happens, and will happen to all of us here.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I watched it last night on youtube - I thought it was pretty good ..........all things considered.....vocals were more on key than Taylor swift was at the Grammys

the guitar work by Pete seemed maybe a little random and haphazard - but I didn't detect much in the way of flubbed notes


good on them for still being able to pull it off after all these years - under such pressure.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm also in the "I enjoyed it" camp. I was blown away more by the overall show (light show, lasers etc) than the band themselves. I'd preferred to have seen them 25 or 30 years ago, but thats true of pretty much of any of these rock dinosaurs they they trot out for these occasions.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've changed my "opinion" on this, thanks to my ex-wife and our daughter, who are both big fans of the who, and who were very quick to remind me that this was not a concert by a currently active band, but simply a celebration - a celebration of a great band and a great legacy - a celebration for their many fans.

i think i may have been guilty of viewing their performance from the point of view of a critic.

its all a matter of perspective, eh.

i'm sorry now that i didn't just simply sit back and enjoy it for what it was.

-dh


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I thought the old guys looked and sounded pretty good. I have a DVD of one of their old shows (Isle of Wight, maybe? I'd have to look it up), and even though I am a Who fan, I don't like that one very much-their live playing was very sloppy back then. This definitely was a lot more polished and I thought it was pretty good overall.
-Mikey


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i've changed my "opinion" on this, thanks to my ex-wife and our daughter, who are both big fans of the who, and who were very quick to remind me that this was not a concert by a currently active band, but simply a celebration - a celebration of a great band and a great legacy - a celebration for their many fans.
> 
> i think i may have been guilty of viewing their performance from the point of view of a critic.
> 
> ...


Always admire a man who will allow his mind to be changed by the women in his life :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i've changed my "opinion" on this, thanks to my ex-wife and our daughter, who are both big fans of the who, and who were very quick to remind me that this was not a concert by a currently active band, but simply a celebration - a celebration of a great band and a great legacy - a celebration for their many fans.
> 
> i think i may have been guilty of viewing their performance from the point of view of a critic.
> 
> ...


It's an interesting way to look at it I suppose but the images of their performances of "Won't Get Fooled Again" in the movie "The Kids are Alright" and the incredible performance captured on the "Live at Leeds" album and their appearance at Woodstock just make it a bit painful to see. Like others have said though, I can only hope to be half as good at that age. Even if they've declined from their glory days they've earned their respect.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I had never been a Who fan either. Not sure what it was. Just didn't do it for me. Then, suddenly, about four years ago I started to really dig them. Weird.



Up until oh 10 or so years back I passionately hated mushrooms and peppers. Now, I am ok with then. Not a lover of them, but I don't go out of my way to not use them. I think what happens is how we relate to our senses, sight, smell, taste, sound, esp, balance, presence, personal space zone, touch etc changes with age. 

Maybe it is like being little and thinking that the basement entrance closet was HUGE but one day when we are 20 something we thing "_dang closet is way too small, I should make it bigger with some reno_".


----------

